# Looking for a book on Church and Government



## B.L.Smith (Feb 25, 2021)

Looking for a book on Church and Government. Something new, up to date and current with what's going on today in America. Any suggestions?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 25, 2021)

B.L.Smith said:


> Looking for a book on Church and Government. Something new, up to date and current with what's going on today in America. Any suggestions?


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly does "what's going on today in America" have to do with the doctrine of the church and its government? Sincere question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 25, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what exactly does "what's going on today in America" have to do with the doctrine of the church and its government? Sincere question.


I think he means the Church and government as in the civil magistrate. If that is the case, Brandan, that topic is kind of broad. Can you be more specific as to what exactly you're looking to study?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylor said:


> I think he means the Church and government as in the civil magistrate. If that is the case, Brandan, that topic is kind of broad. Can you be more specific as to what exactly you're looking to study?


That makes sense. Belay my last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L.Smith (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, civil magistrate. Thank you all. Looking for some recommendations on a good book. Something up to date with our current America, if you will.


----------



## B.L.Smith (Feb 25, 2021)

I think I've found a book: The Civil Magistrate's Power by, 
Thomas Cobbett. This looks like something I'm looking for but was hoping to find something that also addresses our current issues in America right now. Thank you Brothers.


----------



## CovenantPatriot87 (Feb 25, 2021)

B.L.Smith said:


> I think I've found a book: The Civil Magistrate's Power by,
> Thomas Cobbett. This looks like something I'm looking for but was hoping to find something that also addresses our current issues in America right now. Thank you Brothers.


Heritagebooks.org has it on sale for $10. Great deal I don't know about our current affairs in America, but Lex Rex by Samuel Rutherford is the magnum opus of a biblical understanding of government. I find it to confound the modern "reformed" understanding of government because while government is from God the power flow is ultimately from people with the Lord being the acting agent behind them (see Deut 17:14, 15).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 25, 2021)

B.L.Smith said:


> I think I've found a book: The Civil Magistrate's Power by Thomas Cobbett.


Glad to see you found a contemporary writer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L.Smith (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help. God bless.


----------

